# MOS



## 275ANGER! (May 10, 2010)

For all you aspiring Ranger hopefuls

I had this kid who is a friend of a friend and the retard signed up for an MOS 92(something) with an option 40. Thinking he was going to be a door kicking shoot them up supply guy, he was not happy when I told him the ugly truth.  If his end goal was to actually be a supply guy then he chose one of the better routes and units to be one.

Operational elements in Ranger Regiment are 11B, 11C, 13F, 25C, and 68W.  These MOS's guarantee you to see some action and training. 11C, 13F, and 25C can easily transfer depending on the need over to an 11B spot for those that are tabbed within Regiment usually as some sort of re-enlistment deal.

Sure you can probably transfer/re-class to any of the above mentioned MOS's but you are gambling.  Recruiters get you all excited about securing an option 40 and being a “Ranger”, while they are laughing all the way to the bank.  They are not your friend no matter how chill they seem or act. If you want the action and all the other shit, stick to your guns and don’t sign anything you don’t want!

Signed the angry member
ANGER!


----------



## x SF med (May 10, 2010)

Wow.  It's definitely NOT Prince spaghetti day at Anger!'s house today...


----------



## Centermass (May 10, 2010)

x SF med said:


> Wow.  It's definitely NOT Prince spaghetti day at Anger!'s house today...



It never is..........ALTW (Anger Leads The Way!)


----------



## Florida173 (May 11, 2010)

275ANGER! said:


> For all you aspiring Ranger hopefuls
> 
> I had this kid who is a friend of a friend and the retard signed up for an MOS 92(something) with an option 40. Thinking he was going to be a door kicking shoot them up supply guy, he was not happy when I told him the ugly truth.  If his end goal was to actually be a supply guy then he chose one of the better routes and units to be one.
> 
> ...


 

I've ran into enough soft skill recruiters to know that usually they really have no idea on what being a ranger means anyway.


----------



## Ranger Psych (May 11, 2010)

Any MOS can reclass to 11B if they go to Regiment and go to school.  The question is, if you DO want to do something other than a direct fire role in Regiment, do you want to give up the fact that you will be one of very few "Soft Skill" individuals with a Ranger tab?  The second issue, is that there has to be space for you AS an 11B, so it is something you want to talk over with your Chain of Command once you've 

A) Gotten into the army
B) Gotten through Airborne
C) Got through RASP
D) Didn't get weeded out AT Batt
E) Did well enough to go to school in the first place
F) Got your shit

My second team leader was a Ranger school Re-class Commo dude. My second squad leader was a Ranger school Re-class commo dude. 

It can be done, but you have to be shit hot to be able to do it AND stay in Regiment. You are effectively skipping the standard "Private roles" within a line platoon because you will most likely be at least an E-5 if not higher when you do it. 

Not poo-pooing on what Anger's got to say, but there are other jobs within Regiment other than the Infantry line companies... and without those other jobs, the wheels just don't spin as well.


----------



## kenny (Feb 19, 2017)

Ranger Psych said:


> My second team leader was a Ranger school Re-class Commo dude. My second squad leader was a Ranger school Re-class commo dude.



Are you aware of any particular reason for this? Was there something about commo MOS that turned them to want to be infantry?  After doing research on the multiple roles in the 75th Ranger Regiment, RTO is a position I've found interest in and I would have thought of it to be a desirable job.


----------



## J.S. (Feb 19, 2017)

The question seems valid and I would like to see the answer, but liking mainly for seven-year necropost.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 20, 2017)

kenny said:


> Are you aware of any particular reason for this? Was there something about commo MOS that turned them to want to be infantry?  After doing research on the multiple roles in the 75th Ranger Regiment, RTO is a position I've found interest in and I would have thought of it to be a desirable job.



Platoon RTO is a tasking given to typically experienced, but otherwise "spare" Infantry personnel within the platoon, in Regiment. Regular army they didn't make any consideration as to experience as to who they put as RTO.

Commo's a good job, but some people just don't like it. Regiment offers a "way out" easily/quickly if you get your tab, although for them to let you 4187 into your secondary of 11B they need to have a spot at your rank, enough people to cover down on the MOS gap that you'll be leaving, as well as honestly you need to be squared away before they'll let you do it.

That team leader I speak of wasn't ever really meant to be commo. I think he just took commo as an initial MOS because it was what he could get from a recruiter, then down the line decided he liked shooting and blowing stuff up more than licking a handmike plug and doing paperwork when we broke stuff. Great Ranger, great Sniper, and great Operator.


----------



## kenny (Feb 20, 2017)

Ranger Psych said:


> Platoon RTO is a tasking given to typically experienced, but otherwise "spare" Infantry personnel within the platoon, in Regiment. Regular army they didn't make any consideration as to experience as to who they put as RTO.
> 
> Commo's a good job, but some people just don't like it. Regiment offers a "way out" easily/quickly if you get your tab, although for them to let you 4187 into your secondary of 11B they need to have a spot at your rank, enough people to cover down on the MOS gap that you'll be leaving, as well as honestly you need to be squared away before they'll let you do it.
> 
> That team leader I speak of wasn't ever really meant to be commo. I think he just took commo as an initial MOS because it was what he could get from a recruiter, then down the line decided he liked shooting and blowing stuff up more than licking a handmike plug and doing paperwork when we broke stuff. Great Ranger, great Sniper, and great Operator.



Your info is very much appreciated sir.


----------



## mtm379 (Feb 24, 2017)

What distinguishes a 25C in Regiment as operational from other commo MOS's like a 25U or 25S?  When reading through other threads here and at ArmyRanger.com, it's agreed that commo is a good job to have in Regiment but some say that all 25 series MOS's are cross trained in each others' jobs so they're interchangeable and all just work as "commo".


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 24, 2017)

Different commo MOSes work at different levels and have different specific taskings for day to day stateside, and overseas, duties.


----------



## mtm379 (Feb 25, 2017)

Thank you Ranger Psych


----------



## CanoeLogic (Apr 11, 2017)

Rangers and all. 

I'm currently talking with my local recruiters on getting an Option 40 contract. I want to be an intelligence analyst in Regiment so I'm trying to get a 35F/Opt.40 contract. The only issue with this is that time and time again my recruiters and their boss tell me that the MOS I want attached to the Ranger contract is almost impossible to get. My problem with them is that how can it be an impossible contract when Regiment's official MOS listing page has 35F listed as an MOS that they're recruiting for? They've already offered me an airborne contract with a 35F attached to it, and they even told me that I can, "apply for a packet" towards the end of AIT, which from what I've read your chances of being accepted into a RASP 1 slot are slim. My goal here is to sign a 35F/Opt.40 contract and have a guaranteed slot in Airborne School and RASP 1. Any advice on how to get the MOS I want in the contract? Or should I just switch recruiters altogether?


----------



## RUBSUMLOTION (Apr 11, 2017)

Hey man, if I were you, I would take that airborne contract. Once you're at airborne school and if you have at least a 110 gt, you can talk to the Ranger liaison at the RASP briefing. High chance you'll be accepted. Hard to plan missions without good Intel.


----------



## NomadicWriter (Apr 21, 2017)

CanoeLogic said:


> Rangers and all.
> 
> I'm currently talking with my local recruiters on getting an Option 40 contract. I want to be an intelligence analyst in Regiment so I'm trying to get a 35F/Opt.40 contract. The only issue with this is that time and time again my recruiters and their boss tell me that the MOS I want attached to the Ranger contract is almost impossible to get. My problem with them is that how can it be an impossible contract when Regiment's official MOS listing page has 35F listed as an MOS that they're recruiting for? They've already offered me an airborne contract with a 35F attached to it, and they even told me that I can, "apply for a packet" towards the end of AIT, which from what I've read your chances of being accepted into a RASP 1 slot are slim. My goal here is to sign a 35F/Opt.40 contract and have a guaranteed slot in Airborne School and RASP 1. Any advice on how to get the MOS I want in the contract? Or should I just switch recruiters altogether?



It's because intel MOS's have such a long training pipeline they can't predict RASP slots that far out. The best you are likely to do is that airborne contract.


----------



## NomadicWriter (Apr 21, 2017)

Also, intel is one of the cooler jobs you can do in the 75th (depending on where your interests are).


----------



## Junaluska (Oct 8, 2017)

Sorry for bringing this post back to life after a few months gentlemen, but this is pretty much spot on with my question so I see no point in making a seperate post. What if you already hold 11B as a secondary MOS and go to RASP as another MOS? What is the likelihood of you being able to make the switch to fill an 11B spot and what kind of timeline would we be looking at?


----------



## RUBSUMLOTION (Oct 8, 2017)

Junaluska said:


> Sorry for bringing this post back to life after a few months gentlemen, but this is pretty much spot on with my question so I see no point in making a seperate post. What if you already hold 11B as a secondary MOS and go to RASP as another MOS? What is the likelihood of you being able to make the switch to fill an 11B spot and what kind of timeline would we be looking at?



The way I see it, and I'm sure the retention/recruiting nco will too, is that Regiment hired you for that specific job. They didn't just give out an option 40 or accept your RASP packet from another unit just so you can switch to a bang bang. Because then they still have that vacancy for that job and have to fill it again.

You might be able to switch come reenlistment time.


----------

